# ventalation again



## mandrroofing (Jan 31, 2011)

Need some help.I've got a roof with no soffits and caint install any type of smart vent style vents it just won't work.he has 2 gable vents.I thought a gable power vent would work but the gable vents are not on opposite ends of the house.I was thinking of installing ridge vent on the areas were there is no gable vents.this attic is pretty small.I figured that the gable power vent may pull air in from the other gable and from the ridge vent in the other areas.I know ridge vent is not in tended for this but I Caint think of any other way to get air flow in these areas were there is no gable vent.the home owner does not want any type of hat vents.any suggestions?thanks


----------

